# When will i get eggs



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have.some golden buffs and Rhode Island reds about 5 months old. When shoul I start seeing eggs and do I need to change there feed.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

What food are you giving them?


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I started getting eggs at 5 months old.... you should be close. I would feed them a layer feed either crumbles or pellets.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine were just over 5 months when they started laying. They should already be on layer pellets or crumble. There are specific dietary requirements they need by this age that layer feed has.


----------

